# Could some one help me identified?



## Holy_G (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought two cichlids at petco. A yellow one and a blue one with yellow fins, could some one tell me from what group they come? I understand there are two kinds of setup for cichlids. I bought this ones because they are cheap and I want to learn to keep them and breed them before I go into empeors cichlids.

The scientific name would also be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

We will need pictures in order to identify them.

You can take a look through this link, and see if you can find your fishâ€¦
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... allery.php

Good luck.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The blue one with yellow fins could be Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei":
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1460

As far as the yellow one goes it would be useful to have more description but likely candidates for a petco cichlid are Metriaclima estherae or Labidochromis Caeruleus.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1729
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=713

For a fish with all yellow markings it could be a poorly bred specimen on the Labidochromis Caeruleus or it is likely a hybrid between the two species which are very common at larger chain pet stores.

These fish are both part of the Mbuna group of African cichlids. They naturally live in rocky shorelines and mbuna means rockfish in some african language, so adding suitible rocks to the tank would help provide shelter. Mbuna are best kept in larger groups with more males than females to keep aggression down, though the Acei and LAbidochromis Caeruleus are both more docile as far as mbuna go, they estherae can be very aggressive.

For a positive ID on these fish a photo would be really helpful but check out those links to see if they match up with what you have.


----------

